# Counter Strike Xtreme (Mod of game) V6



## Lucky Dog (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the actual game, but when I start it up, it says "Component: MSCOMCTL.OCX or related dependencies is not properly registered: A file is missing or invalid" So I can't actually play :upset: !!!! I got a file to fix it but I have no idea where to put it in my game's files. Any help is appreciated! :heartlove


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First check the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 folder to see if it's there(probably is just no longer registered) if it is go to Start \ Run type in REGSVR32 MSCOMCTL.OCX hit enter.


----------

